# Han (unhackable ps3 exploit) released



## chrisrlink (Mar 14, 2018)

after many painstaking hours and a dangerous leak the OFFICIAL Et"HAN"ol exploit was released heres an excerpt 

"
 
The *PS3Xploit Team* has done it yet once again with* an incredible breakthrough that has now just gone LIVE for everyone* and as the recent teaser recently suggested it's for those later Slim & SuperSlim models who are not capable of installing CFW (aka NoN CFW Compatible Models). While not a HEN (Homebrew Enabler) it's a volatile dose of *"HAN"* _(short for etHANol). _This version of the hack has evolved to give something to every PS3 model now. All models will now have the ability to install PS3 games backup pkg and unlock PS1/PS2/PSP emulators for use among other features as outlined by developer bguerville who is going to take from here with this introduction of* PS3Xploit v3.0 -- Codenamed: "HAN"*
 "

TO USE IT DOWNLOAD THE SUPORT FILES at ps3xploit.com and follow psx-places tutorial be warned Sony WILL BAN YOU

http://www.psx-place.com/threads/ps...n-cfw-compatible-slim-superslim-models.16672/


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2018)

Never thought I'd see the day where all PS3 consoles were hackable regardless of firmware.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2018)

Should i deactivate and delete my main accounts that are activated on my ps3 before attempting this?


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 14, 2018)

yeah exciting

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ominous66521 said:


> Should i deactivate and delete my main accounts that are activated on my ps3 before attempting this?




might not be a bad idea just hurry and activate your dummy account

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and remember to dump your ACT.dat (activation file and your idps)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> yeah exciting
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> I have my dummy activated obviously but i also have my main accounts activated aswell.Thats why i asked.
> ...


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 14, 2018)

Time to dust my ps3 off :^)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Is there a guide to install this? Never did anything with a ps3 before


----------



## elrayo (Mar 14, 2018)

FINALLY!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2018)

So far im having no luck with the exploit installer.When i initialize it and it gets to 100% it says "exploit initialization failed".I have the files from _han_supportfiles.zip" _
extracted on the root of my usb so im not sure if its just trial and error or if im doing somthing wrong.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 14, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> So far im having no luck with the exploit installer.When i initialize it and it gets to 100% it says "exploit initialization failed".I have the files from _han_supportfiles.zip" _
> extracted on the root of my usb so im not sure if its just trial amd error or if im doing somthing wrong.


Did you refresh the page?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Did you refresh the page?


I could try that when it gets to 100% again but idk if that will work in my favor.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 14, 2018)

The page even tells you to refresh the page lol


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> The page even tells you to refresh the page lol


Yeah when it fails


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 14, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> Yeah when it fails


Dont go being surprised if you fail when you dont even follow things like that. Just try it before you say that it wont work in your favour


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Dont go being surprised if you fail when you dont even follow things like that. Just try it before you say that it wont work in your favour


Its probably because i had my controller charger plugged in to the usb slot.Ill update if i have any success.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






Finally got it


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2018)

Theres one thing im stuck on.Unless you copy your act.dat and rif file to your hdd,pkg installing wont work from my understanding.I managed to dump my act.dat and my idps to my usb,but the instructions are telling me i need a rap file and drag it into a exe in order to create a rif file.I do not know what the rap file is.

Edit-nvm i think it might be the pkg you want to install.


----------



## darkomega9408 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi Ominous may you explain how you make the HAN Initializer to be successful ? I try a lot of times + refresh, it go to 95% and the just "Exploit Initialization FAILED!"....

--- Never mind. I got it working ----


----------



## Marco_Buns (Mar 14, 2018)

So, can I finally get CFW on my SuperSlim?!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2018)

darkomega9408 said:


> Hi Ominous may you explain how you make the HAN Initializer to be successful ? I try a lot of times + refresh, it go to 95% and the just "Exploit Initialization FAILED!"....
> 
> --- Never mind. I got it working ----


Yeah it took me a few trys.The best way to get the exploit to work 100% is to set the page as your home page in one of the options when you press triangle.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Marco_Buns said:


> So, can I finally get CFW on my SuperSlim?!


Sort of.It allows ps1,ps2 and psp backups to be injected as a pkg,but you also have to inject the licence key to the hdd known as the rif file in order to get the installs to work.


----------



## Marco_Buns (Mar 14, 2018)

No PS3 backups?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2018)

Marco_Buns said:


> No PS3 backups?


Possibly if you install bigger files somehow


----------



## Futurdreamz (Mar 14, 2018)

So to confirm with this I can buy a PS3 SuperSlim and have access to most PS3, SP2, PSOne, PSP games?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2018)

Futurdreamz said:


> So to confirm with this I can buy a PS3 SuperSlim and have access to most PS3, SP2, PSOne, PSP games?


Not sure on ps3 games but definitely ps1,ps2 and psp games.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 14, 2018)

"Unhackable" PS3 exploit?
Dafuq is that paradox?

Don't you mean "unpatchable"?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 14, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> "Unhackable" PS3 exploit?
> Dafuq is that paradox?
> 
> Don't you mean "unpatchable"?


Yup. Directions unclear..


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 14, 2018)

Just to clarify, this isn't a replacement of the previous version right?
I have a PS3 Slim (2004B) and I used the actual first version of PS3Xploit to get it on CFW, now with v2 and v3 already released, if I want to hop on the CFW train I'll have to use v2 instead of this one right?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2018)

So far Im not having much luck getting ps1 and psp pkg's to install.I was able to inject the modified act file and the rif licence,but when i go to install the file it freezes on please wait.I think its because i have to turn it into a fake pkg which i have no idea on how to do.I can make it a sighned pkg but thats pretty much not doing anything for me.So if anyone finds out how to fake sighn a pkg let me know.


----------



## KeoniAzugon (Mar 14, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Just to clarify, this isn't a replacement of the previous version right?
> I have a PS3 Slim (2004B) and I used the actual first version of PS3Xploit to get it on CFW, now with v2 and v3 already released, if I want to hop on the CFW train I'll have to use v2 instead of this one right?


 go with v2 and cfw all the way but dobble check your minimum version for the console first.


----------



## darkomega9408 (Mar 14, 2018)

I tried with ps3 backup MGSV Ground Zeroes, seems to be one of a few that < 4gb, and it working fined .


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 14, 2018)

KeoniAzugon said:


> go with v2 and cfw all the way but dobble check your minimum version for the console first.


I know about the procedure mate, I just want to know if v3 will be the ''go-to'' method for OFW homebrew and CFW installation for any PS3 model.


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 14, 2018)

Well that's great to know that pretty much all models of the PS3 can be hacked now!


----------



## KeoniAzugon (Mar 14, 2018)

@Yepi69 please note that it depends on whether its cfw compatible or not. if it is cfw compatible ps3, go with v2, if its not cfw compatible, go with v3. no one solution fits all.


----------



## brother_amm (Mar 15, 2018)

hello guys,, really need some help here,, no matter what I did.. it still come out with dumping fail. is there related with my port location? mine CECH-3004 (BUTTON V as ENTER). FYI, I'm get use with PS3xploits 2.0.. and got no prob with it. So, currently the RIGHT USB port (usb000). Pls help,, really appriaciate!



 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



brother_amm said:


> hello guys,, really need some help here,, no matter what I did.. it still come out with dumping fail. is there related with my port location? mine CECH-3004 (BUTTON V as ENTER). FYI, I'm get use with PS3xploits 2.0.. and got no prob with it. So, currently the RIGHT USB port (usb000). Pls help,, really appriaciate!



###TYPO: Button X as ENTER


----------



## mr.game.and.watc (Mar 15, 2018)

brother_amm said:


> hello guys,, really need some help here,, no matter what I did.. it still come out with dumping fail. is there related with my port location? mine CECH-3004 (BUTTON V as ENTER). FYI, I'm get use with PS3xploits 2.0.. and got no prob with it. So, currently the RIGHT USB port (usb000). Pls help,, really appriaciate!
> View attachment 117567 View attachment 117568
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



If you have created a new account, try to go into Account Settings > System Activation and activate your PS3.

If still not working, try to format your pendrive (or any other device you are using). [Don't forget to backup your files first]


----------



## Futurdreamz (Mar 15, 2018)

So to make this clear for PS hacking noobs like me:

1. this will work with all PS3s including the Super Slim, barring future updates?
2. All games (PS1, 2, P, and 3) should work if they are under 4gb, but PS3 games larger than 4GB may be installable using a lan server as a workaround?
3. an account is needed to set this up, but then the account is banned so no multiplayer or shopping is possible? What about secondary accounts?
4. All pkg must be installed individually as there is no bulk install?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2018)

After hours of fucking around i was able to get a game to install and sort of work which was the eur of crash team racing.When i finally got the games licence injected and i launched it,it gave me the 80028f10 error code which is for the output settings,i think thats normal since that would be a error with the game itself.It probably would work if i switched to a av cable which im too laxy to do right now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



brother_amm said:


> hello guys,, really need some help here,, no matter what I did.. it still come out with dumping fail. is there related with my port location? mine CECH-3004 (BUTTON V as ENTER). FYI, I'm get use with PS3xploits 2.0.. and got no prob with it. So, currently the RIGHT USB port (usb000). Pls help,, really appriaciate!
> View attachment 117567 View attachment 117568
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


You have to use usb 0001.Thats how i got it to work.You also have a better chance of dumping and writing with the han enabler off so a reboot is required most of the time.


----------



## jasonau (Mar 15, 2018)

Im stuck at the step about rap files. The tutorial said need a rap file to do the assign thing on PC by drag it to the exe file. But where is the rap file? Can I found it anywhere or need to create by myself?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2018)

jasonau said:


> Im stuck at the step about rap files. The tutorial said need a rap file to do the assign thing on PC by drag it to the exe file. But where is the rap file? Can I found it anywhere or need to create by myself?


Theres a website for them i found along with there pkgs but its not a website that i would be allowed to link here.


----------



## smf (Mar 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Never thought I'd see the day where all PS3 consoles were hackable regardless of firmware.



It depends on what you mean by hackable & I thought you needed to be on 4.81.


----------



## tomman321 (Mar 15, 2018)

I see people talking about Devils HanToolbox V.02, but I can't find a download link for it. Could someone help me out?


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 15, 2018)

there are a few programs (won't mention them by name) similar to villian3ds it even (some of them) will dl the .rap for you


----------



## jasonau (Mar 15, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> Theres a website for them i found along with there pkgs but its not a website that i would be allowed to link here.


I see, thanks for your reply. Actually I tried one of rap from the can't mention website, but failed as some problem I don't know. Maybe I need to try more times.


----------

